# Percussionist chat



## JohnG (Dec 13, 2010)

In case I am not the last person to have seen this:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7892849/ 

Paradoxically, it made me feel better about what we do.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats fun....


----------



## bryla (Dec 13, 2010)

HAHA 

Check Thomass Goss' latest:

http://www.youtube.com/user/OrchestrationOnline


----------



## DKeenum (Dec 13, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Dec 13 said:


> HAHA
> 
> Check Thomass Goss' latest:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/OrchestrationOnline



"Wait a minute, I just want to be clear. You get money for writing music?"


----------

